# Love Cars? Then You’ll Love These Amazon Prime Day Deals



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

​



> *Looking to stock up on some of your favorite automotive accessories? Well today is the day to do it.*
> 
> July 12 is Amazon Prime Day, when prices are slashed on a selection of items, making it a great time to buy at bargain prices. For 24 hours, tons of deals will come and go, but there is a catch: you have to be an Amazon Prime member.
> 
> ...


Read more about Love Cars? Then You’ll Love These Amazon Prime Day Deals at AutoGuide.com.


----------

